# Medium Format in Your Pocket



## smithdan

.....at least some info on this one said the advertising slogan went something like that.  Camera is an Ensign Selfix 6-20, this model probably new around 1950 - '52. I shot a couple of rolls when I first got the camera for $3. in a junk store, '95 or so but didnt print off any from this roll.  Lost most of my notes, think this was HP5 in microdol x 1:3.  Exposure was whatever the Luna-Six said.

As my local supply of paper and chemistry has dried up, been amusing myself with the scanner.  Liked this little folder right from the start.  Pinholes starting in the bellows unfortunately.


----------



## dxqcanada

Ah nice. Looks like it is still in good shape.

I still have to take my Voigtlander Baby Bessa(s) for a spin.

Liquid Electrical Tape ... good for pinholes


----------



## smithdan

dxqcanada said:


> Ah nice. Looks like it is still in good shape.
> 
> I still have to take my Voigtlander Baby Bessa(s) for a spin.
> 
> Liquid Electrical Tape ... good for pinholes



New one on me dxq,  where would one get this.  I have at least three or four old crocks that are developing leaks.  

Hope you test drive the Bessa. I have it's little cousin Vito II


----------



## dxqcanada

Canadian Tire
Home Hardware


----------



## smithdan

Thanks.  I'll give it a try


----------



## terri

Some lovely work there!     I sure hope this trick works on the bellows; it would be a shame to retire this camera.   The other option would be to replace the bellows, which might run you into some money.   Have you tried getting chemistry shipped to your location from someplace like Freestyle or B&H?


----------



## compur

I use black Plasti-Dip to repair pinholes.  Thinned with naptha if necessary. I also paint it on frayed corners.


----------



## smithdan

Thank-you terri.    Stopping by Henry's on my way thru Halifax this weekend and will ask them if they ship chemistry and hopefully stock up while there.  

Thanks compur.  I'll try that too


----------



## timor

smithdan said:


> Thank-you terri.    Stopping by Henry's on my way thru Halifax this weekend and will ask them if they ship chemistry and hopefully stock up while there.


Do you have far to that store in Halifax ? Henry's can get anything you order to that store without the shipping costs.
Nice picture. I don't think taken in New Brunswick ?


----------



## smithdan

Halifax about 4 hrs by car.  Driving to Digby so will pester the guys in Henry's about stock and mail order this weekend.  Store in Moncton (Ivan's) has a small stock of film stuff but will probably go out of it in the future.  

Photos are of Kananaskis Country Alberta taken last week Nov probably '94. Used to be my "back Yard".  Moved here '09.  

Winter Comes to the Highwood.


----------



## timor

smithdan said:


> Photos are of Kananaskis Country Alberta taken last week Nov probably '94. Used to be my "back Yard".  Moved here '09.


Big move. Rockies always provide dramatic landscape for the camera lenses, but I am sure that you will find interesting places in Maritimes to.


----------



## Rick58

Nice shots. Imagine that... No LED's, dials, displays, compensators or zooms. This is from a time when it was still "photography", not computer wizardry. 
It reminds me a lot of my very first "real" camera. The Ansco Viking 4.5. I was probably about 12 or 13 when my dad gave it to me along with one of his old Weston meters.
Here's the Ansco Viking..


----------



## Canuk

There is also Beau Photo that will ship chemicals, they are in Vancover. I know that's not close to NB, but they were one of the few places I found that would ship chemicals in Canada. They also stock the Artista kits for C41 and E6. Freestyle will not ship them out of country, from what I remember.


----------



## timor

Rick58 said:


> Nice shots. Imagine that... No LED's, dials, displays, compensators or zooms. This is from a time when it was still "photography", not computer wizardry.


I have to remember this phrase. Yes, wizard was the photographer.


----------



## ceeboy14

Canuk said:


> There is also Beau Photo that will ship chemicals, they are in Vancover. I know that's not close to NB, but they were one of the few places I found that would ship chemicals in Canada. They also stock the Artista kits for C41 and E6. Freestyle will not ship them out of country, from what I remember.



Also try either the Photographer's Formulary in Condon, MT or Bostick & Sullivan - Supplies For Platinum, Palladium and Alternative Photographic Processes Both, I believe will ship anywhere.


----------



## bsinmich

I am thinking that camera is from the early 40's or earlier. There is no PC contact available for flash. Is the lens coated? I have some old Retinas, Balda, Agfa, and other folders that I still enjoy using. It seemed to be after WW II that the PC came into almost universal use. With an uncoated lens you just have to watch out for lens flare from stray light getting in from different angles. Go to the website for "Camera collecting and restoration" and you will find many tips on old cameras and also repairs. I have used many of the tips there to repair some of my old cameras.


----------



## timor

Hi. This camera has PC contact:
Ensign Selfix 16-20 (360° Rotational View)
I don't know about lens coatings but camera of this class from early 50-ties should have some. The lens is a version of Tessar.


----------



## smithdan

Thanks for your replies.  Camera does have PC contact and some lens coating.  I usually shoot a test into the sun to see how a camera behaves so here is one straight from the scanner.  I have a question about the PC socket so will post in another fourm.


----------



## timor

Not bad.
Happy New Year everybody !


----------



## baturn

That's not a medium format in my pocket.....I'm just happy to see you.


----------



## tevo

Ah, I have a similar camera, it shoots 120. Thank you for giving me an excuse to take a picture of it  I really need to take some pictures with this.


----------



## smithdan

baturn said:


> That's not a medium format in my pocket.....I'm just happy to see you.



Hey.. with the 16-20's  older big brother Haughton Carbine No.5 you could be estatic!


----------



## smithdan

Have one similar tevo probably newer, sold in canada with EKC Hawkeye brand.  By all means take it for a drive.  Expect slightly soft focus and contrast.


----------



## hydroshock

Rick58 said:


> Nice shots. Imagine that... No LED's, dials, displays, compensators or zooms. This is from a time when it was still "photography", not computer wizardry.
> It reminds me a lot of my very first "real" camera. The Ansco Viking 6.3. I was probably about 12 or 13 when my dad gave it to me along with one of his old Weston meters.
> Here's the Ansco Viking..



I just brought one of these back from Phoenix a couple weeks ago and shot a roll up at the meteor crater past Flagstaff. Fun little camera. I'll post the results when I develop it.


----------



## premortho

I use an Ansco Speedex Special "R" for the same thing.  Medium format in my jacket pocket.  I bought it when I passed 75 years old...little lighter to carry than a Speed Graphic 4X5.  Unfortunatly, it's roll film, so no developing sheets one at a time.  12 exposures..takes me a month to do that many.  (I don't shoot 'till I think I've got something.)  I've had good results with Arista edu. ultra 100 asa from freestyle.  I exposed it at asa 64.  So now, within 50' of my pick-up 4X5, 5X7, or 8X10.  Farther than 50 feet, Ansco Speedex.  I really like those photos from the rockies. Very nice composition, in focus, good exposure.


----------



## smithdan

Thank you premortho for your comments.  I haven't used this camera or any of my old folders for quite some time.  All have suffered from inactivity and storage, many including the Ensign have bellows issues.  dxq's suggestion to use liquid electrical tape is working so far on a Kodak so the Ensign is next.  

The Ansco sounds like a winner.  Wish my collection had a few more rangefinders.


----------



## compur

This is a pocket 120 camera of mine,  a Zenobia by Daiichi Kogaku. It's a 6x4.5 format folder with a nice 75mm f/3.5 lens (Tessar type) with shutter from 1 sec to 1/500.  It's hefty and very well made (comparable to Zeiss quality) and available at reasonable prices due to it being a bit obscure:






A rangefinder version was also made but is pricier and fairly rare.


----------



## terri

Looks solid - a beauty!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I recently got started collecting folders. I saw a source for a wrap to use around existing bellows but will have to look up the info. I think Bostick & Sullivan have a patching kit.


Sharon  View attachment 37739


----------



## terri

B&S are the bomb!   :thumbup:


----------



## Mully

Remember Mr Wizard...he first got me interested in photography. Nice images and great country..... I spent 2 weeks in Nova Scotia in 1985.


----------



## camperbc

SmithDan, I love your photos! I see that you live in New Brunswick. I'm in Newfoundland, and get all of my photographic supplies/chemicals online from B&H in New York. I was buying from Henry's, (they'll deliver anywhere in Canada) but it's actually much cheaper for me to get them from the USA, even considering the extra shipping/duty fees and brokerage. And they are at my door in just a few days; no small feat when living on a remote island off the northeast coast of Newfoundland. As much as I prefer to support Canadian stores, with my small disability pension it just makes so much more sense buying from B&H.  

Here's a picture of my latest folder; a 1953 Voigtlander Perkeo 1 with Vaskar 75mm f/4.5 lens and Prontor S shutter with eight speeds from 1/25 to 1/300 sec. I think this one must be the smallest medium format folder of all, measuring a pint-sized 3.25 X 5 X 1.25 inches. And also a shot of it alongside my other folders, for size comparison.

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com

_*Voigtlander Perkeo 1*_








_*Voigtlander Perkeo 1, Franka Solida 1, Kodak Autographic 1A, Ensign Ranger*_


----------



## smithdan

Quite a lineup of folders you have Glen.  And all in excellent condition.  The Voigtlander is small and for a 6x6 as well.   I came upon your website a few months back.  You certainly have some exquisite work there.  Thank you for your comment. 

Most of my old cameras were rescued from junk stores and the like so were in poor condition when I got them.  I only take pictures as a pastime and although I set up my darkroom I mostly scan the negs.  This keeps costs down, film used sparingly along with developing chemistry stays within my fun money budget.  

I have been here in the Miramichi bay area coming up 4 years.  Our coast perhaps not as unique as Fogo Island but still no lack of subject matter.  Do miss the foothills, the Rockies and the West coast though.


----------



## Rick58

That's a very fine Voigtlander you have there. I have a soft spot for these folders.


----------



## terri

Rick58 said:


> That's a very fine Voigtlander you have there. I have a soft spot for these folders.


Ditto that!      They're beautiful, well made, and generally fun to use - what's not to love?


----------



## timor

terri said:


> what's not to love?


 For one thing they are not digital :thumbdown::thumbdown: (opinion I heard not long ago).


----------



## smithdan

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....  how about those Leafs....


----------



## jake337

Not a folder but the Mamiya 7ii rangefinder has always been something I've daydreamed of having.


----------



## The Barbarian

My favorite pocket 120 is the Voigtlander Perkeo.   Very pocketable camera and a pretty good shooter.


----------

